# Need mower deck and fuel tank for Bolens G 14



## thomas haskins (Aug 23, 2020)

I need a gas tank and a mower deck. The gas tank part number is 1721579. The mower deck model is 18423. Thank you.

lastly the lever that engages the drive belts is stuck. I can move it to the right but I can’t push it forward to engage. I have lubricated everything I can


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Try Sam's Bolens LLC on the internet. 

http://samsbolens.com/


----------



## thomas haskins (Aug 23, 2020)

Tks


----------

